# Mid-Illinois RC



## MoQuackHead (Apr 12, 2010)

Is there anyone at Mid-Illinois RC who can give us an update on what the first series of the open looks like? 

Also, anyone there running the derby that can give callbacks as the day goes along? Any information is very much appreciated. 


Thanks!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Info on the Q today would REALLY be appreciated!! Thank you


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Q callbacks to water blind. 15 dogs

1,3,6-9, 13, 16-18, 20-22, 24, 28


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Any derby results?


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thank you Erin. Good luck in the Am.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

Q results

1st 13 Dream H Jimmie Darnell O Shane Faltys/Mike Lanning
2nd 22 Nina O/H Ralph Lamely
3rd 1 Koda O/H Ralph Lamely
4th 8 Phillie O/H Erin O'Brien (yay!!!)
RJ 24 Booty H Ben Vallin O McMahans
Jams 6,18


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

So proud of Phillie and Dream!!


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

Anything on call backs for open and am?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

huntinman said:


> Any derby results?


Apparently not although a reliable source told me that Tall Oaks Repeat O/H Trey Lawrence was 3rd, this is 7 points in 2 starts for a puppy from one of Holland's first breedings.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Got this by text from Brooks Gibson... No numbers.

Bill, Ernie Hawkins got 1st in derby followed by Dan Hurst with his female, and Trey with a Holland pup. I picked up in last series. Milligan got 4th.


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats to Ernie and Hawk!! 3 wins in a row!! 39 points now!!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Big congrats to Phil and Mary Heye, owners and Trey Lawrence trainer and handler on a open 3rd with Redd Man (Chewy) golden ret. male.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO! For Chewey, Phil and Mary & Trey! I'm a very happy breeder.
Suzanne B


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats to Erie and Hawk! You're both firing on all cylinders!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Good going Al Moroz, 3 dogs, 3 ribbons. 
Watchin' to see you duplicate Annie's Canadian win down here.
Cheers


----------

